# New snow deflector with benefits



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I finally installed a much needed snow deflector and found out one unsuspected benifit.
I got the curved one so the snow would roll better. It defintely keeps the snow off my windshield. 
And now it does something I never thought it would, my temp gauge stays at noramal when diving on the hiway, 55+ mph. I don't have to keep my blade just inches off the ground anymore to let air into the radiator. The curve on the snow deflector actually helps airflow into the radiator. I've been raising the blade a little higher each time I drive to find out when air is blocked into radiator again.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, have fun with it.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

How much did that cost?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;945846 said:


> Looks good, have fun with it.


you could at least use a different post for different threads. :realmad:
I can't see caring about a post count.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

masternate42;946050 said:


> you could at least use a different post for different threads. :realmad:
> I can't see caring about a post count.


Ha that's funny. I just looked up his posts, and most of them start with "looks good". Strange!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That is a must on my plows! Really saves your wipers! Good luck.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks good...(just kidding)
I have one of those on my Fisher. I never really thought about the air movement into the radiator being effected by that? What is your theory, it pushes more air under the truck or it travels over and immediately down the backside of the blade, like a valance or something? I'm curious because I completely block my front end w/ my fisher as it's a huge blade and never have an overheating problem.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have always wondered how well those plastic curved ones hold up. Seems like the would break easy if you pushed to hard into a hard ice pile. I have always used heavy rubber. Glad it serves you for 2 purposes


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

masternate42;946050 said:


> you could at least use a different post for different threads. :realmad:
> I can't see caring about a post count.


He posts what he posts, get over it

Nice snow deflector, mine also helps with the airflow on my dakota.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i like it, where did you find the curved one? ive been thinking of getting one on the western


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

sjosephlawncare;945861 said:


> How much did that cost?





Raymond S.;946159 said:


> Looks good...(just kidding)
> I have one of those on my Fisher. I never really thought about the air movement into the radiator being effected by that? What is your theory, it pushes more air under the truck or it travels over and immediately down the backside of the blade, like a valance or something? I'm curious because I completely block my front end w/ my fisher as it's a huge blade and never have an overheating problem.





shott8283;946307 said:


> i like it, where did you find the curved one? ive been thinking of getting one on the western


It was $108 on sale from Mill Supply, about 6 miles from me.

As for the air flow, I'm thinking it flows over and down into the radiator.

Seems to be pretty durable so far, stacked a bunch of snow and even hit a wall (not too hard).


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Dodgetruckman731;946266 said:


> He posts what he posts, get over it
> 
> Nice snow deflector, mine also helps with the airflow on my dakota.


Well it bothers me too, it could be a pile of rubber dog crap and he would still say "Looks Good". Add a little more to enrich the thread and entice some conversation.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

schmol;946349 said:


> Well it bothers me too, it could be a pile of rubber dog crap and he would still say "Looks Good". Add a little more to enrich the thread and entice some conversation.


REALLY!!!???

Well guess what? I think it looks good too!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Dodgetruckman731;946266 said:


> He posts what he posts, get over it
> 
> Nice snow deflector, mine also helps with the airflow on my dakota.


Oh I am. ...


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

masternate42;946050 said:


> you could at least use a different post for different threads. :realmad:
> I can't see caring about a post count.


I was just thinking the same thing just adding to the post count.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The deflector on my snowdogg looks exactly like that. I think they are made out of a hard rubber, so they wont crack and break like the plastic ones do. Mine flexes when I push up a pile, but goes right back to normal. It does allow the truck to run cooler somehow. My truck never overheated, but it runs noticeably cooler now driving around.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

masternate42;946050 said:


> you could at least use a different post for different threads. :realmad:
> I can't see caring about a post count.





the_mayor;946107 said:


> Ha that's funny. I just looked up his posts, and most of them start with "looks good". Strange!





schmol;946349 said:


> Well it bothers me too, it could be a pile of rubber dog crap and he would still say "Looks Good". Add a little more to enrich the thread and entice some conversation.





badabing1512;946532 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing just adding to the post count.


do not fret fellow plowsite members for i have dialed whine-one-one already :salute:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good. I need to head down to mills and get one the rubber one I got is just to short.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks good!.....................................

:laughing:

having got the smarta$$ portion of today over with now, I have to say I'm gonna try it with mine to see if I can get the same "benefit"....it's always bugged me about my incorrect temp readings....


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

It's on sale now though the 15th ???? for $108, Normally $130
If anyone is interested. Also much cheaper than some others...


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

shott8283;946307 said:


> i like it, where did you find the curved one? ive been thinking of getting one on the western


Crysteel truck has the factory western ones for the same price. I just priced one out 2 weeks ago. Shipping wasn't that bad either.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nicksplowing;946632 said:


> do not fret fellow plowsite members for i have dialed whine-one-one already :salute:


Haha. Nick to the rescue! Are you over the flu buddy?


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Do the rubber deflectors really help a lot with snow blowing over the blade and onto the windshield? The wideout I run really kicks the powder onto the windshield when moving along at a good clip, I would love to eliminate some of this.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

schmol;947102 said:


> Do the rubber deflectors really help a lot with snow blowing over the blade and onto the windshield? The wideout I run really kicks the powder onto the windshield when moving along at a good clip, I would love to eliminate some of this.


Chunk of belt rubber from a local gravel pit is all I use. I prefer mine to be a little wider than the stock deflector that Western sells. Just a personal preference.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;945846 said:


> Looks good, have fun with it.


How do you have fun with a snow deflector?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Humvee27;946832 said:


> Looks good!.....................................
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> having got the smarta$$ portion of today over with now, I have to say I'm gonna try it with mine to see if I can get the same "benefit"....it's always bugged me about my incorrect temp readings....


:laughing::


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I keep meaning to get one of these for my plow. Looks nice on your plow.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

I have the same piece on my Boss but it sits horizontal instead of vertical. Each plow is different. Has held up well, along with stacking. 
Bought it here. Cheaper too.
http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...roductID/59857/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN

Chris


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

Hamelfire;947113 said:


> Chunk of belt rubber from a local gravel pit is all I use


i'll second that! cheap too!


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS:laughing:


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

masternate42;946050 said:


> you could at least use a different post for different threads. :realmad:
> I can't see caring about a post count.


laughing:


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Every time I'm near my truck I think or say out loud... "That looks good" and "I'm gonna have fun with this today":laughing:


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

02DURAMAX;947132 said:


> How do you have fun with a snow deflector?


Thats what im saying.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

secret_weapon;947832 said:


> Every time I'm near my truck I think or say out loud... "That looks good" and "I'm gonna have fun with this today":laughing:


Me Too!

fun, fun, FUN!!:bluebounc


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

secret_weapon;945812 said:


> I finally installed a much needed snow deflector and found out one unsuspected benifit.
> I got the curved one so the snow would roll better. It defintely keeps the snow off my windshield.
> And now it does something I never thought it would, my temp gauge stays at noramal when diving on the hiway, 55+ mph. I don't have to keep my blade just inches off the ground anymore to let air into the radiator. The curve on the snow deflector actually helps airflow into the radiator. I've been raising the blade a little higher each time I drive to find out when air is blocked into radiator again.


Cooled it off huh? I wonder if the semi rigid material acts like the leading edge of an airplane wing. The high pressure air deflected up and over is just what the radiator needed.

Nice find, Secret Weapon. I would love to test it myself, but I have a Cummins. I could'nt overheat that thing if I wanted to.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

same here, my truck wont overheat at 80mph with the vee on the front. I definetly need to pick a flap up because with powder the damn stuff makes my truck look like a speed bump. And funny, for someone who doesnt own a plow.......a lot of posts


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

masternate42;946050 said:


> you could at least use a different post for different threads. :realmad:
> I can't see caring about a post count.





the_mayor;946107 said:


> Ha that's funny. I just looked up his posts, and most of them start with "looks good". Strange!





schmol;946349 said:


> Well it bothers me too, it could be a pile of rubber dog crap and he would still say "Looks Good". Add a little more to enrich the thread and entice some conversation.





masternate42;946506 said:


> Oh I am. ...





abbe;949995 said:


> same here, my truck wont overheat at 80mph with the vee on the front. I definetly need to pick a flap up because with powder the damn stuff makes my truck look like a speed bump. And funny, for someone who doesnt own a plow.......a lot of posts


...in the words of Phil Collins..."I can smell it, the jealousy in the air tonight, Oh Lord...I've been laughing at there whining, for all my life, Oh Lord...And they're still noobs, no matter what, Oh Lord, Oh Lord...Oh Lord  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^ :laughing::laughing:


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm on here all the time, my post count does not reflect my actual number of threads I read. I only post a reply if I have something worthwhile to add, not useless dribble like many others. Nice song though, creative. I may be a noob to this website but not to droppin a blade.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

psst...hey...psst...secret weapon...looks good...have fun with it...oh...and make some payup :salute:


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Newdude;951704 said:


> psst...hey...psst...secret weapon...looks good...have fun with it...oh...and make some payup :salute:


He does have a nice clean F150 though! The rack on the back is a personal taste but to each their own.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

nicksplowing;946632 said:


> do not fret fellow plowsite members for i have dialed whine-one-one already :salute:


Thanks for calling Nick! We're on the way! Do you hear our siren yet?

:crying:WHAAA-WHAAA-WHAAA-WHAAA!:crying:

Here comes the Whambulance!


----------



## stunter2boy79 (Sep 26, 2005)

hey secret weapon wherw you at in the area? im about 2 miles down the road from mill supply.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Newdude;950840 said:


> ...in the words of Phil Collins..."I can smell it, the jealousy in the air tonight, Oh Lord...I've been laughing at there whining, for all my life, Oh Lord...And they're still noobs, no matter what, Oh Lord, Oh Lord...Oh Lord  !!!!!!!!!


You used the wrong "there". Good song though. Also not a noob :waving:


----------

